# Jebo 828 canister filter ..



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey, good job on taking the less beaten path! It is the people like you who can give us the honest feedback on these new filters. Buying a filter anyway isn't life and death, and it's not about pleasing people. :icon_lol: 

Just to clear things up (you have Jebao in paranthesis), I've been talking with the folks from Singapore for quite awhile and they say Jebo and Jebao are completely different companies, and the only ones avaliable in the US/Canada are Jebo. Jebo is the one that looks more like a Fluval, not an Eheim.

Sorry can't help you out about what to do with the UV, heater, and CO2 as I'm a canister filter noobie. Maybe lbsfarm might have something to add here - she owns the 828.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

If you already have Jebo 828 filter, why not get Jebo UV? (18W for $59.99, pump included!)


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just wanted to comment on the whole Jebo vs. Jebao thing. I have to admit that I am a little confused as to whether they are the same company or not but based on what I've read I think they are. I can tell you though that Jebao are/were definitely available in the US though, because I own a Jebao 918 and bought it in the US about 9 months ago. You are correct in that the 918 is the Eheim look-alike and the 828 is the Fluval look-alike. My thinking is that all the Jebao filters have been renamed Jebo bacause I haven't seen any Jebao for sale for quite some time. Also, the guy selling the 828 on eBay right now has it listed as a Jebao, but if you look at the picture he has the box says it's a Jebo. Like I said, I'm kinda confused about this whole deal and would like to find out for sure if they are or aren't the same


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I know EXACTLY what you are talking about gsd78. I asked the guy on ebay a question and he gave me a somewhat clear response. There is also the website, www.superfishstore.com that used to say Jebo replaced their JebAO filter...but I feel I've got the thing figured out.

He calls his Jebo 828s and 825s..."The ones that replaced the JebAO 918 and 915". What he means is by his point of view, he stopped ordering the JebAO filters and started working with the Jebo company. The folks from Singapore also tell me they are different companies - they have had experience with these filters for some time. On http://www.arofanatics.com I've seen treads titled "Jebo vs. Jebao", so they must be different. 

I was told that both were once where the same company that split up. So it seems to me when they were both one company, they worked with US dealers. Now that they have split, JebAO remains in Asia and Europe, and Jebo works with the US/Canada. A theory I've heard is they are really the same company, but legally under different names. The Eheim has a patent in the US and the JebAO filters (Eheim-look alikes) got the boot. So now they have Jebo that's made up to compensate. And yeah, they don't look like Eheims anymore, just Fluvals.

Anyway, so I guess you have the JebAO 918, which is not really like the Jebo 828. How do you like it? Given you any problems? A JebAO dealer from Singapore said he could send me one if I wanted (in a bulk of at least 10, lol)...since they're not in the US anymore.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Fluvals??*

I don't think mine looks like a fluval it has the push to prime pump in silver with a golf ball dimples. It has 4 baskets internally with pullout handles. But it has to side locking clips insteand of 4 corner ones. So far it is way quieter than ac 500. It seems so far to working nicely and my water is now crystal clear, much better than before. I got this filter from ebay from the guy youare talking about, called it a jebao 828 but it is a jebo 828. 
So far I am very happy. I will take some pics soon.
Erik



Rolo said:


> I know EXACTLY what you are talking about gsd78. I asked the guy on ebay a question and he gave me a somewhat clear response. There is also the website, www.superfishstore.com that used to say Jebo replaced their JebAO filter...but I feel I've got the thing figured out.
> 
> He calls his Jebo 828s and 825s..."The ones that replaced the JebAO 918 and 915". What he means is by his point of view, he stopped ordering the JebAO filters and started working with the Jebo company. The folks from Singapore also tell me they are different companies - they have had experience with these filters for some time. On http://www.arofanatics.com I've seen treads titled "Jebo vs. Jebao", so they must be different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Okay so I am an ehiem pimp, but I am happy to hear these filters are good. I may give one a try... Who knows, we may have to start the Jabeo Pimp club! LOL... Do they make a small canister? One that would work for a 10 gallon?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Botia, I think what gsd76 and I meant was Jebo looks more like a Fluval cosmetically because of the two side latches, not 4 corner latches like an Eheim.

Dwarfpufferfish, The only Jebo _canister_ filters I've seen are the 828 and 825. 828 is 300 gph and 4 trays. The 825 is 220 gph and 3 trays.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

300 gph may be just a bit too much for a 10 gallon. What a wild ride that would be for my little puffer fish!


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Perfect for river tanks!


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

*gph*

Actually the 828 is rated 317 gph



Rolo said:


> Botia, I think what gsd76 and I meant was Jebo looks more like a Fluval cosmetically because of the two side latches, not 4 corner latches like an Eheim.
> 
> Dwarfpufferfish, The only Jebo _canister_ filters I've seen are the 828 and 825. 828 is 300 gph and 4 trays. The 825 is 220 gph and 3 trays.


----------

